# My Latest Vintage



## newboy (Nov 9, 2009)

Hi all,i thought i would share a few pics of my latest vintage,a black dial 1949 Omega Seamaster manual, 231 cal.The strap is a non omega leather band,so if i can find a genuine Omega 18mm strap, i will be replacing it.


----------



## keygold (Aug 1, 2009)

Very classical and a lovely movement.


----------



## ngdesign (Nov 5, 2009)

such a beauty! :thumbsup:


----------



## seemore (Oct 25, 2007)

Classic, love the hands, love black, love it.


----------



## Steve's Dad (Dec 19, 2007)

Very, very nice. Is it a re-dial? Nothing wrong with that if it is of course.

Enjoy.


----------



## newboy (Nov 9, 2009)

Thanks chaps,yes as far as i know the dial has been refurbished,the crystal is original but has been polished,the hands and crown are original.I never really thought that i would develop an intense liking for vintage watches,i can't get enough of them :tongue2:


----------



## sangman2000 (Mar 30, 2008)

very nice indeed, looks great,


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

Such elegant simplicity. Nice one.


----------

